# Gehölze am Teich



## karsten. (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo

für alle denen es vor allem um einen pflegeleichten Teich geht 

bitte hier nicht weiterlesen !   










für alle Anderen

Gehölze kommen mMn. beim Gestalten von Gartenteichen viel zu kurz.
irgendeine Urangst vor armdicken Wurzeln die jede Folie zerstören
oder Bäume die mit Ihrem Laub die Teiche bedecken sind bei sinnvollem Einsatz unbegründet .  
Zu den Wurzeln ,
...wer sich __ Schilf und Bambus an den Teich holt ....
und das sicher händelt ,
braucht vor Bäumen am Teich auch keine Angst zu haben  

Die Gefahr durch Wurzeln ist relativ gering und besteht hauptsächlich darin 
die Kapillarsperre zu überwinden oder zu verdrängen. 

Durch sinnvolles Schneiden kann man die Bäume viele Jahre am Teich halten und reifen lassen ohne das es zu Beeinträchtigungen kommt.

Ich habe einige Bäume hinter der Wurzelsperre gepflanzt und über den Teich geneigt , dass tangiert die Teichkonstruktion natürlich am Wenigsten
und ist eigentlich nur ein gestalterisches Element.
z.B.
Lärche, Hemlocktanne , Wacholder , __ Amberbaum, __ Schneeball ,  Liguster 

    

einige Bäume wie __ Birken , __ Eberesche , __ Efeu , Kriechmispel , stehen mehr oder weniger hoch auf der Randgestaltung innerhalb der Kapillarsperre

  

und die __ Sumpfzypresse steht mitten im Teich 

 

da könnte man auch noch eine Schwarzerle hinstellen ,die kann auch im Wasser stehen.

nochmal  ! : 
ohne ein gelegentliches "Ordnen" geht das nicht.

erfahrene Bediener von Konkavzangen   
sind da natürlich klar im Vorteil !  


als Inspiration sehe ich die kleinen japanischen Hausgärten 
die einmal gestaltet in eben diesem "reifen" Zustand über viele Jahre erhalten werden


mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*

Das sieht toll aus bei Dir am und im Teich ... und wir finden durchaus nicht, dass Dein Teich, bzw. die Anlage drumherum aus "ungepflegt"   bezeichnet werden sollte !!! Uns gefällt es !!!!!!!!!

Angst vor den Wurzeln haben wir auch nicht, nur etwa 1m von der einen Teichecke entfernt steht bei uns eine Kirschlorbeerhecke.

Bedenken haben wir nur wegen des Laubes, was im Herbst dann auf und in den Teich "regnet". Hast Du damit keine Probleme, deckst Du den ganzen Teich im Oktober/November mit einem Netz ab ??

Und natürlich, da outet sich der Laie: Was ist eine Konkavzange


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> ..................
> 
> Hast Du damit keine Probleme, deckst Du den ganzen Teich im Oktober/November mit einem Netz ab ??..........





Hallo

meist decke ich ab ,

letzten Herbst nicht ,  noch bin ich schneller als das Laub   

bei den Halbkaskaden auf das Wasser zu 
bringt ein Netz schon nichts mehr
da sie unter dem Netzt liegen würden 

also skimmer´n und käscher´n  

ehrlich , ich habe nicht ein Blatt im Teich !  

mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> noch bin ich schneller als das Laub
> 
> also skimmer´n und käscher´n



@ Karsten:
Schneller als das Laub könnte bei uns ein Problem werden, so sportlich sind wir nicht  , aber Skimmer (Oase Biosys +pro) ist bei uns vorhanden. Vielleicht können wir unsere ja unsere bisherigen Bedenken ablegen und denken mal über "höhere" Bepflanzung im Teichumfeld nach ... Lieben Dank für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*

Hallo,

also, ich habe alles mögliche in der Nähe vom Teich

* Kirschlorbeer-Hecke in ca. 1/2 m Entfernung
* Kriechmispel unmittelbar daran
* einen __ Ahorn und eine Korkenzieherweide in knapp 1 m   Entfernung
* Bambus direkt am Teichrand
* ein __ Schilf auch ziemlich nah am Teichrand
* und sogar ein typha latifolia im Teich *schluck*

... und so weiter und so fort... 

Allerdings ist unser Grundstück noch nicht so lange angelegt. Die Pflanzen gehen ins zweite Jahr und sind noch recht klein. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Und wir ziehen bereits ein Netz für den Herbst in Betracht, weil wir während der Woche meistens nicht zum käschen kommen. Aber ich habe schon gemerkt, dass meine 5 Blätter, die letztes Jahr in den Teich gefallen sind, dieses Jahr Algen produziert haben... Aber alles noch in Grenzen. 

Ich muss halt meine Erfahrungen damit machen, denn noch habe ich keine Ahnung. Und ich möchte, dass das ganze irgendwann mal schön einwächst. Karsten, bei Dir sieht das echt toll aus!!! 

P.S. irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, bei uns ist hier nix "pflegeleicht" angelegt. Egal, ob es der Gemüsegarten, der Teich oder der Rest des Gartens ist. Aber es ist ja ein Hobby :


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*

Hallo

hier noch ein paar nette Beispiele von Formgehölzen 

nicht Meiner    


mfG

macht die Musik an ,ist schöner ! 
und noch ein Tipp :die Fotos die man anklickt bauen sich unten auf der Seite auf


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*

also, das ist für mich kein Teich, sondern eher See


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> also, das ist für mich kein Teich, sondern eher See



Stimmt, das passt unser ganzes Grundstück rein, unser Haus, das Grundstück des Nachbarn ..... aber es könnte uns durchaus gefallen, die Formgehölze und die Fische vom Boot aus anzuschauen


----------



## karsten. (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Gehölze am Teich*

Hallo

hier mal meine taxodium im Eis  
 



s.a.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/587

mfG


----------

